

Ask HN: So does Facebook delete anything? - mattkrea

Scenario: Got sick of Facebook. Deactivated account and requested deletion. Waited whatever time period for deletion to take place. Created a new account last night (2+ months after original account was <i>deleted</i>). Accidentally logged into old account since Safari had my credentials stored.<p>All of my content is still on the site however I get an error on first login. Simply clicking on my page though shows me everything (including all messages, etc).<p>Wtf Facebook?
======
atmosx
Short answer: No. It actually shares your data with the US Government which
makes sure that nothing goes to waste!

------
Peroni
I believe that they store some info for up to 6 months. After that, your
original profile is gone.

